# An introduction to my compositions



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

All of my compositions, more than 200 opus numbers, can be found and downloaded for free (non-commercial use only) at IMSLP:





Category:Peters, Rob - IMSLP: Free Sheet Music PDF Download







imslp.org





There are works in various genres: orchestral compositions (6 symphonies), chamber music (3 string quartets), piano works, songs, lots of choir works and masses - but the main focus is on organ music. I've written 22 large-scale organ sonatas so far (out of a planned cycle of 24) and several volumes of shorter pieces for liturgical use.

My first compositions were written in 1989-1990. These early works, up to the year 1998, were part of my studies at the Maastricht Conservatorium (the Netherlands), were I studied composition and music theory with Willem Kersters, Claude Ledoux and John Slangen. In that early stage, my work was defined by experimental, mathematical methods of composition, resembling 12-tone rows, but with a different set of "rules" for every composition. After graduating, I continued my studies in Tilburg where I studied organ with Bram Beekman.

In the meantime, I got employment as an organist at some local churches, were I was encouraged to write masses and hymns for the church choir. Naturally, those works had to be in a completely different, more practical and tonal style, and I somehow felt more at home with these restrictions. Soon, I felt I had exhausted my earlier, mathematical method of compositions, and my new works were written in a clear, traditional tonal style.

This "transitional" period lasted till about 2009, when I wrote my first works in what I regard now as my personal, own style: expanded non-traditional tonality, defined by strong contrapuntal linearity rather than harmonic verticality. I'm still exploring this style, I feel that it keeps changing and evolving, since like in my early days, I try setting up a set of "rules" that's different for every new composition. Nevertheless, I think my works from the last 12 years (including the cycle of organ sonatas) have a clear and recognizable personal imprint.

The advantage of IMSLP is the theoretically limitless spread of one's music, but the problem remains the anonymity of the user base and the lack of feedback. I heard from several kind people that they played and enjoyed my music, but such feedback is frustratingly rare.
Like every composer, I consider performances of my works the biggest reward for my efforts. So if anyone here or elsewhere would find anything usable or enjoyable in my collection of compositions, he/she would have my gratitude.

This link gives a handy overview of my works, sorted by genre and instrumentation:





Category Walker - IMSLP: Free Sheet Music PDF Download







imslp.org





Apart from the cycle of 24 organ sonatas, which is my biggest compositional project so far, I'm specifically looking for a performance of the song cycle "Abend, Nacht und Morgen", op.201 (the first link on the main page). It's a work that's very close to my heart, a large cycle of 18 songs for middle voice and piano, based on texts by German poets from around 1900. If I could chose one work to get performed professionally, it would be this one.

So, in summary, I want to thank everyone who takes the trouble of visiting my IMSLP page and maybe find something to his/her liking. 
I must stress though that while I appreciate every kind of advice, I'm not looking for substantive critique on my works.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

I liked your Missa Orbis Factor. Nice Kyrie with the appropriate quite traditional style, well organized composition. I will look at more of your works in the near future. Well done!


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

That's quite a list of works, well done. It's interesting to hear that you've tempered your style over the years, from dissonance to a more expanded gravitational style. I'd say that about sums me up too.
Have you thought about getting some mock-ups done of your work? The best mock-ups can really impart a lot of expression and there are even some great sample sets of church organs.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Now that is a formidable body of work! Wonderful. I wasn´t able to find youtube videos at a fast search.

I quickly checked some of the symphonies. From 1992 cute handwriting to 2012 (finale?) seem to be the range.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Dimace said:


> I liked your Missa Orbis Factor. Nice Kyrie with the appropriate quite traditional style, well organized composition. I will look at more of your works in the near future. Well done!


Thanks! In my organ and choir music I make extensive use of gregorian and lutheran melodies, and that mass is a good example of straightforward use of Gregorian chant, consisting of monody and harmonized chant alternating. My other settings of the mass text are mostly more free-invented.



mikeh375 said:


> That's quite a list of works, well done. It's interesting to hear that you've tempered your style over the years, from dissonance to a more expanded gravitational style. I'd say that about sums me up too.
> Have you thought about getting some mock-ups done of your work? The best mock-ups can really impart a lot of expression and there are even some great sample sets of church organs.


By mock-ups you mean MIDI-renditions? That would be interesting indeed, but apart from using notation software (still using my copy of Finale 1998!) I'm not exactly computer/audio-savvy...



Waehnen said:


> Now that is a formidable body of work! Wonderful. I wasn´t able to find youtube videos at a fast search.
> I quickly checked some of the symphonies. From 1992 cute handwriting to 2012 (finale?) seem to be the range.


There's only one youtube video so far, with a recording of my Organ Fantasy on the Easter Alleluia, made in 2009 during a live concert.
I'll probably add more in the near future.






As for the symphonies, these are mostly (1-5) early works, the 2nd (for tenor solo, choir and large orchestra) was one of my exam pieces. The 6th came later, but is an orchestration of several organ pieces, not an original composition. I've got plans for a 7th for small orchestra, but the lack of performance opportunites is a real motivation killer...


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

RobertJTh said:


> There's only one youtube video so far, with a recording of my Organ Fantasy on the Easter Alleluia, made in 2009 during a live concert.
> I'll probably add more in the near future.


I listened to the Fantaisie Symphonique. The title is fitting for my first thought was that this sure is orchestral organ writing and there are many different atmospheres and textural situations. So a true fantaisia and truly symphonic. I also took a mental note of hearing quality in the handling of the material itself. Nevertheless, I will listen to this work with more focus during the following week.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

My opinion is that you are a GOOD composer. I wish you every success!


----------

